# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Ηλεκτροκόλληση 180A inverter. Προσπάθεια ανακατασκευής. Μέρος 1ο

## misterno

Σχετικά πρόσφατα, ένας φίλος μου έδωσε μια ηλεκτροκόλληση inverter 180A ELTO για ανταλλακτικά.
Σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως να μπορεί να γίνει ανακατασκευή και να αποκτήσω μια ηλεκτροκόλληση σχετικά με λίγα έξοδα.
Από την ηλεκτροκόλληση αυτή δεν υπάρχει η κύρια πλακέτα, το ένα ψυγείο για τα FET, το ψυγείο για την ψύξη της γέφυρας ανόρθωσης 
ισχύος και ο Μ/Σ οδήγησης των FET.
Με την βοήθεια και την καθοδήγηση ανθρώπων με μεγαλύτερες γνώσεις επί του θέματος, ελπίζω να καταφέρω να την αναστήσω.
Θα πρέπει να γίνουν πλακέτες, να μπουν νέα ψυγεία και να φτιαχτεί Μ/Σ οδήγησης.
Οι εργασίες αυτές θα γίνουν βήμα βήμα και θα παραθέτω την πρόοδο μου στο παρόν νήμα.
Στο 1ο αυτό μέρος, παραθέτω τις φωτογραφίες με τα υπάρχοντα υλικά και το σχέδιο της κύριας πλακέτας.

IMAG0094.jpgIMAG0095.jpg
Τι λέτε, αρχίζουμε;  :Wink: 
Υ.Σ. Αν θέλει ο αρμόδιος συντονιστής μπορεί να μεταφέρει το θέμα και ως παρουσίαση κατασκευής.

----------


## street

δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω προωρα .... αλλα πραγματικα δεν θα καταφερεις  τιποτα ! η πλακετα που ειναι ? και τα χυμα υλικα  να δω τι ? να σε πω  την γνωμη μου ? αστο καλυτερα και πανε παρε μια με 150 ευροπουλα εφοσον  δεν θα την χρησιμοποιησεις και τοσο συχνα , αυτο που δειχνεις  παρουσιαζεις τωρα ουτε ατομα με γνωσεις δεν το κανουν ....βεβαια δεν ξερω και τ γνωσεις εχεις εσυ ...?   υπαρχει εδω  στο φορα κατασκευη μινι ηλεκτροσυγκοληση νβερτερ  απ την αρχη .... αν θελεις ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## misterno

> δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω προωρα .... αλλα πραγματικα δεν θα καταφερεις  τιποτα ! η πλακετα που ειναι ? και τα χυμα υλικα  να δω τι ? να σε πω  την γνωμη μου ? αστο καλυτερα και πανε παρε μια με 150 ευροπουλα εφοσον  δεν θα την χρησιμοποιησεις και τοσο συχνα , αυτο που δειχνεις  παρουσιαζεις τωρα ουτε ατομα με γνωσεις δεν το κανουν ....βεβαια δεν ξερω και τ γνωσεις εχεις εσυ ...?   υπαρχει εδω  στο φορα κατασκευη μινι ηλεκτροσυγκοληση νβερτερ  απ την αρχη .... αν θελεις ....



Δημήτρη, δεν με απογοητεύεις διότι απλά η εργασία αυτή θα γίνει σιγά σιγά και μεθοδικά. Οι γνώσεις μου στο θέμα δεν είναι συγκρίσιμες με αυτές ενός "γκουρού" του είδους αλλά δεν είναι και ευκαταφρόνητες.
Αρχικά θα φτιάξω την κύρια πλακέτα στο eagle 6.3 με βάση το σχέδιο και τις σημειώσεις που βρήκα. Δεν βιάζομαι άλλωστε και αυτό θα φανεί στην πορεία.

----------


## nikosp

Και εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να το αφήσεις γιατί είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να κατασκευάσεις αυτά που ζητάς χωρίς να έχεις την εμπειρία και τις γνώσεις της κατασκευάστριας εταιρίας
Σου λείπουν τα βασικά κομμάτια και δεν νομίζω να είναι εύκολο να τα κατασκευάσεις ξεκινώντας από το μηδέν
Εάν νομίζεις ότι μπορείς συνέχισε

----------


## moutoulos

> Υ.Σ. Αν θέλει ο αρμόδιος συντονιστής μπορεί να μεταφέρει το θέμα και ως παρουσίαση κατασκευής.




Ο αρμόδιος συντονιστής δεν θέλει να μεταφέρει το θέμα, μιας και δεν είναι παρουσίαση 
ολοκληρωμένης κατασκευής, αλλά προσπάθεια (υλοποίησης). Ας το αφήσουμε εδώ.

Όταν ολοκληρωθεί και δουλέψει, τότε θα την βάλεις στην "Παρουσίαση Κατασκευών".

----------


## valis

Μια και εχεις ηδη ενα σχετικα δυσευρετο υλικο (τον μ/τ) ειμαι της γνωμης να προχωρησεις.
Σε αυτο το ρευμα, η διαταξη ειναι συνηθως half bridge αλλα καλυτερα να βαλεις igbt , τα φετ ειναι καλα για χαμηλες τασεις.
Σε ετοιμη ηλεκτροκολληση τα βασικα υλικα ειναι, τα 40n60, για ανορθωση 2 διπλο-διοδους FFA60UP30DN και pwm controller το UC1846.
Κανε το θεωρητικο σχεδιο, δημοσιευσε το και βλεπουμε.
Για μ/τ οδηγησης δοκιμασε αυτο http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/products/2120875/
Εννοειται οτι ο παλμογραφος ειναι απαραιτητος

----------


## misterno

> Μια και εχεις ηδη ενα σχετικα δυσευρετο υλικο (τον μ/τ) ειμαι της γνωμης να προχωρησεις.
> Σε αυτο το ρευμα, η διαταξη ειναι συνηθως half bridge αλλα καλυτερα να βαλεις igbt , τα φετ ειναι καλα για χαμηλες τασεις.
> Σε ετοιμη ηλεκτροκολληση τα βασικα υλικα ειναι, τα 40n60, για ανορθωση 2 διπλο-διοδους FFA60UP30DN και pwm controller το UC1846.
> Κανε το θεωρητικο σχεδιο, δημοσιευσε το και βλεπουμε.
> Για μ/τ οδηγησης δοκιμασε αυτο http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/products/2120875/
> Εννοειται οτι ο παλμογραφος ειναι απαραιτητος



Παραθέτω το θεωρητικό σχέδιο σε μορφή PDF και ελπίζω αύριο να βάλω και το κύκλωμα του PWM με το TDA1060.
Ως FET ισχύος θα χρησιμοποιήσω τα IRFP450 τα οποία τα έχω διαθέσιμα.
Παραθέτω και μια πιθανή διάταξη των υλικών με βάση την μελέτη που έκανα και δείχνει χονδρικά και τον όγκο που καταλαμβάνουν τα υλικά στην πλακέτα.
Screenshot-2016-06-24-00.50.jpg
Αυτά προς το παρόν. Συνέχεια αύριο.  :Smile:

----------


## valis

Με μια προχειρη ματια το κυκλωμα φαινεται ενταξει, λειπει βεβαια το κυκλωμα active pfc αλλα δουλευει και χωρις αυτο.
Ενα αλλο σημειο που δεν μου αρεσει ειναι οτι η εξοδος (h-bridge) υλοποιειται με 2 mosfet και 2 διοδους, αντι για 4 mosfet. 


Το παρακατω σχηματικό ειναι το στανταρντ h-bridge το οποιο χρησιμοποιω. Εχω βαλει mosfet επειδη δουλευει στα 300 με 400 khz αλλα καλυτερα να βαλεις igbt
hbridge picture.png

https://flic.kr/p/fAsmT3
 Το controller ποιο ειναι ?

----------


## misterno

> Με μια προχειρη ματια το κυκλωμα φαινεται ενταξει, λειπει βεβαια το κυκλωμα active pfc αλλα δουλευει και χωρις αυτο.
> Ενα αλλο σημειο που δεν μου αρεσει ειναι οτι η εξοδος (h-bridge) υλοποιειται με 2 mosfet και 2 διοδους, αντι για 4 mosfet. 
> 
> 
> Το παρακατω σχηματικό ειναι το στανταρντ h-bridge το οποιο χρησιμοποιω. Εχω βαλει mosfet επειδη δουλευει στα 300 με 400 khz αλλα καλυτερα να βαλεις igbt
> hbridge picture.png
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/fAsmT3
>  Το controller ποιο ειναι ?



Η διάταξη που χρησιμοποείται ως παλμοδότης αποτελείται από ένα κύκλωμα LM324 - 555 για να παράγει τους παλμούς. Χρησιμοποιεί FET και Fast διόδους STTA12 οδηγούμενα από έναν διαφορικό ( :Wink:  Μ/Σ οδήγησης των πυλών. Το κύκλωμα PWM αποτελείται από optocoupler και το γνωστό TDA1060. Το πόσο σταθερό είναι θα φανεί στην πράξη.
Πιο αργά θα δημοσιεύσω και το κύκλωμα με το πλακετάκι PWM σε μορφή Eagle 6.3.
Με προβληματίζει που θα μπορέσω να βρω ψήκτρα αλουμινίου διαστάσεων 170Χ48Χ40 με βάση το υπάρχον.
Ο Μ/Σ οδήγησης πυλών θα φτιαχτεί από έναν εξόδου που βρήκα σε παλιό τροφοδοτικό PSU ΑΤΧ.
Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και οι χάλκινες επαφές και αποστάτες γιατί θα ήταν σχετικά δύσκολο να βρεθούν.

----------


## street

οκ μια χαρα   :Biggrin: , αδερφε να ξερεις παντος οτι τα ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος ειναι ακριβο σπορ ! τι να πω ... προχωρα  ....  διαβασε το παρακατω  .... 
*Mini  ηλεκτροσυγκολληση inverter*


υσ αυτο ειναι το σχηματικο απ την ελτο ? ???? γιατι αν ειναι και δεν το πηρες χαμπαρι εχει μεσα μοντουλ ! που ουτε καν γραφει τι κανει πιο ειναι , και ας πουμε οτι δουλευει .... θα πρεπει να αναγνωρισεις τι κανει που πως τι .... και οπως λεν αγγλοι γαλλοι και το κακο συναπαντημα ...reverse engineering ... :Biggrin:

----------


## valis

Πιθανον να μην κανει ο πυρηνας για την χρηση που τον θελεις, αλλα προχωρα στο σχεδιο κια βλεπουμε.

----------


## elektronio

Όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι από τα γραφόμενα πρόκειται για υβριδική ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση με υλικά ότι μας περίσσεψε.

Επειδή (πάλι όπως έχω αντιληφθεί από τα γραφόμενα) η συσκευή θα προχωρήσει βάζουμε και δοκιμάζουμε να έχεις υπόψη ότι τα FET ή τα  IGBT όπως προτάθηκε αν δεν είναι όλα σωστά χρειάζονται λιγότρερο από 1 δευτερόλεπτο για να ανατιναχτούν και τα παίρνεις όλα μαζί στο χέρι, οπότε πολύ σωστά είπε ο Δημήτρης ότι είναι ακριβό σπορ η κατασκευή ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης inverter.

Παρ΄ όλα αυτά καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## misterno

> οκ μια χαρα  , αδερφε να ξερεις παντος οτι τα ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος ειναι ακριβο σπορ ! τι να πω ... προχωρα  ....  διαβασε το παρακατω  .... 
> *Mini  ηλεκτροσυγκολληση inverter*
> 
> 
> υσ αυτο ειναι το σχηματικο απ την ελτο ? ???? γιατι αν ειναι και δεν το πηρες χαμπαρι εχει μεσα μοντουλ ! που ουτε καν γραφει τι κανει πιο ειναι , και ας πουμε οτι δουλευει .... θα πρεπει να αναγνωρισεις τι κανει που πως τι .... και οπως λεν αγγλοι γαλλοι και το κακο συναπαντημα ...reverse engineering ...



Δημήτρη Καλησπέρα.
Αν δεν είχα τα σχέδια για τα 3 πλακετάκια δεν θα τολμούσα καν να την ξεκινήσω. Σε λίγο θα ανεβάσω το σχέδιο από το module PWM με το TDA1060 με σχηματικό και πλακέτα.
Προς το παρόν ασχολούμαι με το σχηματικό και τις πιθανές τοποθετήσεις των υλικών για περιορισμό των πιθανών απωλειών.
Δεκτές προτάσεις από όλους.

----------


## IRF

Προσοχή όταν κάνεις την κατασκευή σου και αρχίσεις την πρώτη δοκιμή ΜΗΝ την αφήσεις ανοικτή και κοιτάζεις δίπλα. Υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πεταχτούν  από βίαιη έκρηξη κομμάτια από διάφορα υλικά πυκνωτές -FET κ.α. που να προκαλέσουν σοβαρό τραυματισμό

----------


## misterno

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή. Θα φροντίσω να είμαι σε απόσταση ασφαλείας γιατί έχω δει FET να σκάνε και το θέαμα όσο και η εμπειρία δεν είναι καθόλου καλά. 
Έχω την απορία όμως αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τα FET IRFP450 που ήδη έχω ή πρέπει να βάλω οπωσδήποτε αυτά που λέει το σχέδιο.
Επανέρχομαι με το σχηματικό του module PWM με το TDA1060. Είναι σχετικά απλό. Η πλακέτα του έγινε στο eagle 6.3 με βάση το σχηματικό του module. Είναι διπλής όψης και περιέχει μερικά vias.

----------


## valis

> Έχω την απορία όμως αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τα FET IRFP450



Ναι εχει καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα

----------


## misterno

Φίλοι μου Καλησπέρα.

Στο 2ο αυτό μέρος σας παραθέτω το σχηματικό του module παλμών.
Αποτελείται από ένα LM555 ως γεννήτρια παλμών και το LM324 σε διάφορους ρόλους.
Το κύκλωμα έχει υλοποιηθεί σε πλακέτα διπλής όψης.
Για άγνωστο λόγο έχει χαθεί το αρχικό αρχείο πλακέτας αλλά υπάρχει το σχηματικό του.
Παραθέτω βέβαια και το ενδιάμεσο στάδιο κατασκευής της πλακέτας για όποιον θέλει να το επεξεργαστεί.
Σύντομα θα γίνει και η υλοποίηση της πλακέτας σε eagle 6.3 για όποιον θέλει να το φτιάξει οπότε λίγη υπομονή.
Όπως πάντα περιμένω τις σκέψεις σας μέχρι να αποφασιστεί η τελική κατασκευή.
IMAG0103.jpgIMAG0104.jpgIMAG0105.jpg
Υ.Σ μόλις τελειώσει η πλακέτα αυτή, θα δημοσιευθεί στο παρόν μήνυμα.

----------

picdev (25-06-16), 

street (27-06-16)

----------


## picdev

> Με μια προχειρη ματια το κυκλωμα φαινεται ενταξει, λειπει βεβαια το κυκλωμα active pfc αλλα δουλευει και χωρις αυτο.
> Ενα αλλο σημειο που δεν μου αρεσει ειναι οτι η εξοδος (h-bridge) υλοποιειται με 2 mosfet και 2 διοδους, αντι για 4 mosfet. 
> 
> 
> Το παρακατω σχηματικό ειναι το στανταρντ h-bridge το οποιο χρησιμοποιω. Εχω βαλει mosfet επειδη δουλευει στα 300 με 400 khz αλλα καλυτερα να βαλεις igbt
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65370
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/fAsmT3
>  Το controller ποιο ειναι ?



Μπορείς να μου.εξηγησεις γιατί έχεις βάλει αυτές τις διόδους στις βάσεις των φετ ? Ήξερα για ειδικές διοδους στις βάσεις του για προστασία από υπέρταση αλλά αυτό που έχεις βάλει δεν το καταλαβαίνω .
Ευχαριστω 

Στάλθηκε από το 2014813 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## valis

Πολυ σωστη παρατηρηση, το προσθετο κυκλωμα μπαινει σε διαταξεις half & h-bridge. 
Eπειδη η εσωτερικη διοδος που εχουν τα μοσφετ ειναι πολυ αργη, υπαρει πιθανοτητα ο επομενος κυκλος να την προλαβει 
 ανοιχτη με αποτελεσμα το συμμετρικο του μοσφετ να την δει σαν βραχυκυκλωμα.
 Οποτε μπαινει αλλη μια αντιπαραλληλη διοδος παραλληλα με την εσωτερικη και επειδη η ταση και στις 2 διοδους ειναι 
ιδια βαζουμε σε σειρα και μια schottky για να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι θα ανοιξει μονο η εξωτερική διοδος.

Η αντιπαραλληλη εσωτερική διοδος (intrinsic diode) δεν ειναι επιλογη του κατασκευστη, δημιουργειται απο την κατασκευή
Καπου ειχα δει οτι εχουν βγει mosfet χωρις την διοδο αλλα απο τιμη χαλια.

Σε πηνια τεσλα βαζουν σχεδον ολοι
Ριξε μια ματια εδω http://www.richieburnett.co.uk/mosfail.html στην παραγραφο *Slow reverse recovery of MOSFET body diode*
η γεφυρα για την ωρα δουλευει σε πηνιο τεσλα αλλα προοριζεται για επαγωγικη θερμανση (οταν βρεθουν τα λευτα)

----------


## arkoudiaris

Σπύρο, νομίζω ότι ο άκης μιλάει για τις διόδους στο gate των μοσφετ, που είναι για προστάσια. Άκη δίοδος σε σειρά με ζένερ. Όταν η τάση στο gate ξεπεράσει κατά την πτώση της διόδου την τάση των ζένερ είτε θετικά είτε αρνητικά θα άγει ένα από τα δύο δικτυώματα.

Σπύρο όμως σίγουρα υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα σε διατάξεις half - full bridges? Χωρίς να έχω την εμπειρία θα έλεγα πως όχι, γιατί ενώ όντως όταν θα σταματήσει να άγει το άνω μοσφετ (με επαγωγικό φορτίο) θα αρχίσει να άγει η εσωτερική διοδος του κάτω, στην συνέχεια όμως θα άγει το κάτω μοσφετ φέρνοντας σε αποκοπή την εσωτερική του δίοδο. Ή από φυσικής πλευράς δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνει αυτό όταν η συχνότητα ανεβαίνει πάρα πολύ?

----------

picdev (26-06-16)

----------


## valis

Υπάρχει προβλημα, δες το λινκ ή δες αυτο https://www.ecnmag.com/article/2012/...ecific-mosfets
Το προβλημα γινεται ακομα πιο εντονο επειδη η συχνοτητα λειτουργειας ειναι ~400khz ή περισσοτερο για μικρα πηνια. 
Η καλυτερη λυση θα ηταν igbt αλλα η μεγαλύτερη συχνοτητα λειτουργειας που εχω βρει ειναι 200khz (40n60)
Χοντρικα το αθροισμα του χρονου μεταγωγης (turn on & turn off) + το τυπικο 'dead time' είναι μικροτερο απο το 
trr (Body Diode Reverse Recovery Time) to οποιο στα irfp460 που χρησιμοποιω ειναι 570ns.
μια λυση ειναι να αυξηθη το dead time αλλα αυτο δημιουργει άλλα προβληματα, αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που το εχω διαβασει.

Απο συμπτωση βρηκα το παρακατω σχέδιο οποτε μια αλλη λυση ειναι τα ultrafrfet

Τα οποια εχω  βρει στο ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fairchild-FD...-/111776980325
αλλα υπαρχει το capital control





> Μπορείς να μου.εξηγησεις γιατί έχεις βάλει αυτές τις διόδους στις βάσεις  των φετ ? Ήξερα για ειδικές διοδους στις βάσεις του για προστασία από  υπέρταση αλλά αυτό που έχεις βάλει δεν το καταλαβαίνω .



Η μια επιλογή ειναι 2 ζενερ σε σειρα, η αλλη 2 διοδοι και 2 ζενερ επειδη ειναι πιο γρηγορo αλλα η καλυτερη λυση
είναι ενα bidirectional tvs

----------


## misterno

Έτοιμη και η πλακέτα των παλμών. Χρειάστηκε να γίνει πλακέτα εκ νέου μιας και το άλλο αρχείο χάθηκε.
Επίσης έγιναν και αλλαγές στο κύκλωμα. Αυτό είναι το νέο αρχείο.
ELTO 180-NEW1.zip
PULSE-BRD.pdf
PULSE-SCH.pdf

----------

street (28-06-16)

----------


## misterno

Συνεχίζοντας την προσπάθεια για κατασκευή της κύριας πλακέτας, αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα και θέλω βοήθεια.
Εφ 'όσον δεν μπορώ να βρώ ψήκτρα διαστάσεων 170Χ48Χ40 (ύψος) αποφάσισα να ρωτήσω στο φόρουμ αν βάλω
2 που βρήκα στο ebay ΕΔΩ με διαστάσεις 150Χ60Χ25(ύψος)
Θα μπορούσαν 2 τέτοιες να αντέχουν θερμικά το φορτίο των 160Α που πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να αποδώσουν τα FET;
Αν επιλύσω αυτό το πρόβλημα και ταιριάζουν, θα μπορέσω επιτέλους να συνεχίσω τη σχεδίαση της κύριας πλακέτας, εκτός αν
κάποιος μπορεί να μου πει που θα βρω ψήκτρα σαν την αρχική που έχω. (από σχεδιαστικής άποψης όμως θα βόλευε αυτές του ebay λόγω 
μικρότερου χώρου)

----------


## valis

Τα 160Α ειναι το ρευμα του δευτερευοντος. Χοντρικα το ρευμα ειναι περιπου 10Α, αν δουλευει χωρις προβλημα σε γραμμη με αφαλεια 10Α.

Η ισχυς στο φετ ειναι I^2*Rdson . Για το irfp460 η ισχυς είναι 27W + τις απώλειες πύλης.

----------


## gep58

Γιάννη μπορείς να προμηθευτείς μια τέτοια *L:180mm; W:124mm; H:35mm;*και να την κόψεις σε δίσκο αλουμινίου στο πάχος που θέλεις και να έχεις 2. Αν η αγορά αυτή απο τηνΤΜΕ συνδυασθεί και με άλλα υλικά θα μειωθεί το κόστος μεταφορικών ανά προϊόν.

----------


## misterno

Καλημέρα.
Πίνοντας έναν καλό Ελληνικό καφέ, μου ήρθε έμπνευση και είπα να προχωρήσω λίγο παραπάνω.
Σχεδιάζοντας την πιθανή πλακέτα και την διάταξη των υλικών, διαπιστώνω ότι δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω αν δεν έχω τις ψήκτρες που θα φιλοξενήσουν τα FET και τις Fast διόδους.
2016-07-03_094952.jpg
Από το σχήμα που παραθέτω φαίνεται ο λόγος. Θα πρέπει αφού μπουν τα FET στις τελικές θέσεις, να ανοιχτούν παραλληλόγραμες οπές για να εξέρχονται οι ακροδέκτες τους στα αντίστοιχα σημεία στην πλακέτα.

Ένας φίλος υποσχέθηκε να βοηθήσει με τις ψήκτρες και παράλληλα με το δικό μου ψάξιμο θα αρχίσω να σχεδιάζω την πλακέτα βάζοντας τη ψήκτρα της γέφυρας ανόρθωσης και την μεγάλη ψήκτρα των διόδων ισχύος. Μετά θα ακολουθήσει ο γαϊδουρομετασχηματιστής εξόδου και βλέποντας και κάνοντας.
Μια απορία μόνο:
Θα ήταν καλύτερα να ήταν όλα τα υλικά σε μια πλακέτα ή θα μπορούσε να είναι ξεχωριστά π.χ το κομμάτι διόδων ισχύος - Μ/Σ - πηνίου;
Άλλες ιδέες ευπρόσδεκτες για να δω τελικά τι πρέπει να κάνω.

----------


## nikosp

Εγώ στα project που κάνω πάντα βάζω σε διαφορετικές πλακέτες τα τμήματα του project που κάνουν διαφορετικές δουλειές
Εάν έχεις χώρο δοκίμασε έτσι

----------


## gep58

γνώμη μου είναι αφού θες να ξαναφτιάξεις την ίδια συσκευή αντέγραψε κι ακολούθησε το τοπογραφικό της για να έχεις και 
τις διαστάσεις που απαιτούνται.
main pcb.JPG

----------


## misterno

> γνώμη μου είναι αφού θες να ξαναφτιάξεις την ίδια συσκευή αντέγραψε κι ακολούθησε το τοπογραφικό της για να έχεις και 
> τις διαστάσεις που απαιτούνται.
> main pcb.JPG



Γιώργο το έψαχνα αυτό το τοπογραφικό και δεν το έβρισκα. 
Η πλακέτα που δείχνεις έχει σαφώς μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις από αυτή που έχω.
Το θέμα μου όμως είναι ότι εφ' όσον διαθέτω ήδη φωτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα μεγέθους Α4 διπλής όψης θα παιδευτώ για να την χρησιμοποιήσω με τα δικά μου υλικά.
Μια βοήθεια που σίγουρα θα χρειαστώ είναι και με το θέμα του Μ/Σ οδήγησης των πυλών των FET.
Για το σκοπό αυτό χρησιμοποίησα έναν Μ/Σ εξόδου από PSU 400W παλιού Η/Υ που είχα διαθέσιμο.
IMAG0129.jpgIMAG0130.jpg
Με προβληματίζει το πως θα πρέπει να είναι και πως τελικά θα τυλίξω τα τυλίγματα που απαιτούνται.
Αν ξέρει κανείς θα με απαλλάξει από πολύτιμο ψάξιμο και δοκιμές.
Ο πυρήνας έχει διαστάσεις 43(ύψος) Χ35(πλάτος) Χ10mm (πάχος)
Ο μεσαίος άξονας έχει διάμετρο 10mm.

----------


## gep58

Γιάννη πρέπει να έχω κάποια στοιχεία γι αυτό που ζητάς -έτυχε να τα κρατήσω από μια ανάλογη συσκευή- αλλά επειδή εδώ και μερικές μέρες βρίσκομαι εκτός έδρας δεν μπορώ να σου τα δώσω αφού τα αρχεία αυτά τα έχω καταχωρημένα σε άλλον υπολογιστή. Μόλις επιστρέψω πολύ ευχαρίστως.
Το τοπογραφικό το βρήκα από την θέση που βρίσκομαι στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## misterno

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

@gep58: Γιώργο, δεν βιάζομαι ιδιαίτερα αρκεί να γίνει τελικά κάτι σωστό και πρακτικό.

Παρατηρώντας το θεωρητικό κύκλωμα της κύριας μονάδας, βλέπω ότι ο Μ/Σ οδήγησης πυλών FET, έχει 2 πρωτεύοντα τυλίγματα. Το ένα οδηγείται από το FET IRFD110 της πλακέτας PWM και στο άλλο συνδέεται με δίοδο προς τη γη. Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει τι ρόλο παίζει η δίοδος αυτή;
Έψαξα για να βρω κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες για τον Μ/Σ αυτό αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας βοηθήσει.
Παρήγγειλα 2 ψήκτρες και ένα Μ/Σ 12V 300mA πλακέτας και μόλις τα παραλάβω θα αρχίσω τον τελικό σχεδιασμό της πλακέτας.

----------


## valis

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Παρατηρώντας το θεωρητικό κύκλωμα της κύριας μονάδας, βλέπω ότι ο Μ/Σ οδήγησης πυλών FET, έχει 2 πρωτεύοντα τυλίγματα. Το ένα οδηγείται από το FET IRFD110 της πλακέτας PWM και στο άλλο συνδέεται με δίοδο προς τη γη. Γνωρίζει κανείς να μου πει τι ρόλο παίζει η δίοδος αυτή;
> Έψαξα για να βρω κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες για τον Μ/Σ αυτό αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία.
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας βοηθήσει.



Ειναι τυλιγμα απομαγνητισης -->  http://www.rs-online.com/designspark...ward-converter

----------


## gep58

καλημέρα Γιάννη
τα στοιχεία για τον μ/στή οδήγησης που έχω στη διάθεσή μου είναι αυτά που φαίνονται στην εικόνα.
Τα χαρακτηριστικά του πυρήνα εδώ

T3.JPG

----------


## misterno

> καλημέρα Γιάννη
> τα στοιχεία για τον μ/στή οδήγησης που έχω στη διάθεσή μου είναι αυτά που φαίνονται στην εικόνα.
> Τα χαρακτηριστικά του πυρήνα εδώ
> 
> T3.JPG



Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. Είναι πολύ βοηθητικό και το σχέδιο και το PDF. Εν αναμονή της άφιξης των ψηκτρών, θα ψάξω να δω και πόσες σπείρες απαιτούνται για να πετύχω τις \
αυτεπαγωγές που αναφέρεις.
Να' σε καλά. :Smile: 
EDIT: ήρθαν οι ψήκτρες, ο Μ/Σ 12V/300mA και οι αντιστάσεις ισχύος. Από αύριο θα αρχίσω εκ νέου την σχεδίαση της πλακέτας.
IMAG0135.jpg

----------


## gep58

πιθανόν να το γνωρίζεις Γιάννη αλλά θα στο πω κι εγώ... ο τύπος που βοηθάει για να βρεις τις σπείρες είναι ο L= AL*N² όπου Ν οι σπείρες και AL η αυτεπαγωγή του πυρήνα σε nH/σπείρα²
υπάρχουν πολλοί on line calculators στο διαδίκτυο που μπορείς να βρεις. Ένα τέτοιο μπορείς να το βρεις πχ εδώ. Αν δεν γνωρίζεις το AL ενός πυρήνα φερίττη που τυχόν να έχεις στα χέρια σου ένας απλός τρόπος να το βρεις είναι να τυλίξεις σπείρες πχ 10 ή 100 (όσο πιο πολλές τόσο πιο κοντά στην τιμή του) και να μετρήσεις την αυτεπαγωγή που δημιουργείται συναρμολογώντας τον μ/στή

κάτι άλλο που θέλω να ρωτήσω... στο σχηματικό που ανέβασες στο #7 σε pdf τα πινς είναι λιγότερα από τα αντίστοιχα της πλακέτας που ονομάζεις PULSE-BRD... δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως θα συνδεθεί με το κύκλωμα του pdf (12 στον αριθμό τα μεν και 18 τα δε)

----------


## misterno

Γιώργο, ως προς τα τυλίγματα θα χρησιμοποιήσω την τεχνική που λες. Επίσης έχεις δίκιο και ως προς το πλακετάκι παλμών στο κύριο σχέδιο. Παραθέτω το πιο ακριβές σχηματικό όπου εμφανίζονται τα σωστά ποδαράκια  :Smile:

----------

gep58 (07-07-16)

----------


## gep58

κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα να πω Γιάννη για τον μ/στή αυτό είναι ότι τα τυλίγματα a και b πρέπει να είναι πανομοιότυπα μεταξύ τους και γι αυτό το λόγο θα γίνει bifilar το τύλιγμα... δλδ 2 σύρματα μαζί ίδιες σπείρες θα ξεχωρίσεις τις αρχές και τα τέλη των τυλιγμάτων και θα τα συνδέσεις όπως πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένα.
Και τα άλλα είναι ίδια βέβαια μεταξύ τους αλλά με καλή μόνωση ανάμεσά τους λόγω της διαφοράς τάσης που βρίσκεται το καθένα.

----------


## misterno

Καλημέρα.

Εννοείται ασφαλώς πως δεν το ξέχασα το θέμα. Απλά είχα διαφορετικές προτεραιότητες.
Έχοντας συγκεντρώσει όλα (σχεδόν) τα υλικά, πειραματίζομαι με τις πιθανές θέσεις των υλικών.
Η επικρατέστερη διάταξη για πλακέτα μεγέθους Α4 που έχω διαθέσιμη είναι αυτή που φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία.
Μόλις αποφασιστεί η τελική θέση τους, θα αρχίσω την σχεδίαση της κύριας πλακέτας.
ELTO180-1.jpg

----------


## misterno

2016-07-27_133626.jpg
Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι με το πλήρες σχηματικό διάγραμμα και μια προσπάθεια κατασκευής πλακέτας για την κατασκευή αυτή.
Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι γκουρού στην σχεδίαση, αλλά πιστεύω ότι κάτι κατάφερα.
Κάποιες συνδέσεις στην πλακέτα που εμφανίζονται ως airwires (ασύνδετες) είτε γίνονται εκτός πλακέτας είτε γίνονται μέσα από δακτυλίδια χαλκού.
Το μεγάλο πηνίο τσοκ τοποθετείται με το ένα άκρο στην πλακέτα με βύσμα και το άλλο, με ακροδέκτη επάνω στην ψήκτρα των διόδων.
Η πλακέτα χρησιμοποιεί πάρα πολλά VIA's για θερμική κυρίως απαγωγή αλλά και καλύτερη σύνδεση.
Μόλις δοκιμαστεί και η πραγματική τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων και βρεθούν πιθανά σημεία που χρήζουν ιδιαίτερης μεταχείρισης, θα γίνει και η κατασκευή της.
Σας παραθέτω το σχηματικό και την πλακέτα.
Περιμένω τις ιδέες σας.
Υ.Σ. Αν υπάρχουν σχεδιαστικά λάθη, παρακαλώ να επισημανθούν για διόρθωση.

----------


## elektronio

> Υ.Σ. Αν υπάρχουν σχεδιαστικά λάθη, παρακαλώ να επισημανθούν για διόρθωση.



Γενικά δείχνει να μην είναι ολοκληρωμένη, πολλές γραμμές έχουν μείνει unruted. Πολλές γραμμές είναι απαράδεκτα κοντά και ειδικά στα fet αν μείνει έτσι ακόμη και αν δεν βραχυκυκλώνουν θα τιναχτούν όλα στον αέρα μόλις συνδέσεις τάση.
Δεν είναι ένα -δύο σημεία να σου επισημάνουμε. Θέλει (αφού ολοκληρωθεί) να ελεγχθούν όλες οι γραμμές στην πλακέτα για πάχη και αποστάσεις. 

Επειδή τέτοια πλακέτα δεν μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις μόνος σου για δοκιμαστική και θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις ένα κάρο λεφτά λόγω μεγέθους που θα πηγαίνουν κάθε φορά άπατα, προτείνω να την κάνεις σε περισσότερα κομμάτια που θα συνδέσεις με καλώδια. Π.χ. τροφοδοτικό, μικροκύκλωμα, fet κλπ. τουλάχιστον για αρχή και εφόσον καταλήξει να δουλέψει μετά κάνεις μια πλακέτα να τα βάλεις όλα μαζί.

Υ.Γ. ξέχασα να γράψω για τις αντιστάσεις στα FET καλό είναι να έχει κάθε ένα την δική του κοντά στο ποδαράκι και τα fet να έχουν κάποια απόσταση μεταξύ τους.

----------


## misterno

> Γενικά δείχνει να μην είναι ολοκληρωμένη, πολλές γραμμές έχουν μείνει unruted. Πολλές γραμμές είναι απαράδεκτα κοντά και ειδικά στα fet αν μείνει έτσι ακόμη και αν δεν βραχυκυκλώνουν θα τιναχτούν όλα στον αέρα μόλις συνδέσεις τάση.
> Δεν είναι ένα -δύο σημεία να σου επισημάνουμε. Θέλει (αφού ολοκληρωθεί) να ελεγχθούν όλες οι γραμμές στην πλακέτα για πάχη και αποστάσεις. 
> 
> Επειδή τέτοια πλακέτα δεν μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις μόνος σου για δοκιμαστική και θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις ένα κάρο λεφτά λόγω μεγέθους που θα πηγαίνουν κάθε φορά άπατα, προτείνω να την κάνεις σε περισσότερα κομμάτια που θα συνδέσεις με καλώδια. Π.χ. τροφοδοτικό, μικροκύκλωμα, fet κλπ. τουλάχιστον για αρχή και εφόσον καταλήξει να δουλέψει μετά κάνεις μια πλακέτα να τα βάλεις όλα μαζί.
> 
> Υ.Γ. ξέχασα να γράψω για τις αντιστάσεις στα FET καλό είναι να έχει κάθε ένα την δική του κοντά στο ποδαράκι και τα fet να έχουν κάποια απόσταση μεταξύ τους.



elto180-2.jpg
Μάρκο, ευχαριστώ για τις επισημάνσεις και σου παραθέτω την πραγματική πλακέτα (πριν καεί).
Unrouted δεν υπάρχουν πραγματικά και ο λόγος είναι ότι συνδέονται τα μεσαία ποδαράκια των FET όλα μαζί ανά ψήκτρα μέσω ψήκτρας και χάλκινων
δακτυλιδιών που ευτυχώς υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την ψήκτρα των διόδων ισχύος.
Αν η επισήμανση αφορά τα Gates των Fet με τα track που είναι δίπλα δίπλα σαν χτένια, θα μπορούσαν να συνδεθούν με μεμονωμένα καλώδια ή καλωδιοταινία.
Εννοείται ότι πριν βάλω τα FET στη θέση τους, θα πάρω οπτική ένδειξη των σημάτων με παλμογράφο για τυχόν ασυμμετρίες κλπ.
Όπως και να 'χει δεκτές οι επισημάνσεις αλλά για την τμηματοποίηση σε module το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο να γίνει.

----------


## betacord85

καλησπερα...διαβαζω το θεμα πολλες μερες τωρα..και λεω να παρεμβω να μην παρεμβω...και πηρα την αποφαση...ναι ξερω καθε παρμβαση μου ειναι για κραξιμο αυτην την φορα δεν θα ειναι...αλλα μια μικρη συμβουλη και ενα παραδειγμα...υπαρχουν level στο βαθμο επισκευης μιας συσκευης και σε σενα επεσες στο χειροτερο...το οποιο ειναι να λυπει η καρδια του μηχανηματος...πρωσοπικα εχω μια ηλεκτροκοληση απο εκινες της βαριες που ειναι πανω απο 30 χρονια...και ετυχε την προηγουμνη κυριακη να παω στο παζαρι...και βρηκα μια απο της καλυτερες inverter στα ιδια amper με την δικια σου ..την πηρα για 10 ευρω(ηθελα να κατεβασω ενα 2ευρβ να την παρω 8 ευρωα αλλα τσινησε)τι λειπει?κομμενο καλωδιο τροφωδοσιας καλωδια και δαγκανες και θελουν αλλαγμα μονο οι 470 mf στα 400 βολτ 2κομματια και ο διακοπτης της τροφοδωσιας...που θελω να καταληξω?κρατα την για ανταλακτικα και προψωρα και βρες μια αλλη ευκαιρια...μην δινεις τσαμπα λεφτα...εκτος αμα ψαχτεις και βρεις ακριβως ιδια πλακετα την κοτσαρεις πανω και θα εισαι ενταξει...καλο μεσημερι

----------


## misterno

> καλησπερα...διαβαζω το θεμα πολλες μερες τωρα..και λεω να παρεμβω να μην παρεμβω...και πηρα την αποφαση...ναι ξερω καθε παρμβαση μου ειναι για κραξιμο αυτην την φορα δεν θα ειναι...αλλα μια μικρη συμβουλη και ενα παραδειγμα...υπαρχουν level στο βαθμο επισκευης μιας συσκευης και σε σενα επεσες στο χειροτερο...το οποιο ειναι να λυπει η καρδια του μηχανηματος...πρωσοπικα εχω μια ηλεκτροκοληση απο εκινες της βαριες που ειναι πανω απο 30 χρονια...και ετυχε την προηγουμνη κυριακη να παω στο παζαρι...και βρηκα μια απο της καλυτερες inverter στα ιδια amper με την δικια σου ..την πηρα για 10 ευρω(ηθελα να κατεβασω ενα 2ευρβ να την παρω 8 ευρωα αλλα τσινησε)τι λειπει?κομμενο καλωδιο τροφωδοσιας καλωδια και δαγκανες και θελουν αλλαγμα μονο οι 470 mf στα 400 βολτ 2κομματια και ο διακοπτης της τροφοδωσιας...που θελω να καταληξω?κρατα την για ανταλακτικα και προψωρα και βρες μια αλλη ευκαιρια...μην δινεις τσαμπα λεφτα...εκτος αμα ψαχτεις και βρεις ακριβως ιδια πλακετα την κοτσαρεις πανω και θα εισαι ενταξει...καλο μεσημερι



Μπάμπη ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το σκεπτικό μου είναι ότι αφού έχω τα υλικά διαθέσιμα και μου λείπει μόνο η πλακέτα,
ότι είναι κρίμα να κάθονται. Αν μπουν και καούν ΟΚ, τα παρατάω.
Αλλά αφού υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα, υπάρχει παλμογράφος και κάποια όργανα εργαστηρίου θα το τολμήσω. Πάντως άμα είχε στο δικό μας παζάρι παρόμοιες  πλακέτες, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα τσιμπούσα μια!

----------


## betacord85

με κοπο και προσπαθεια θα τα καταφερεις!αλλα οπως ειπε και ο συμφορουμιτης σε προηγουμενο ποστ ειναι κρισιμα σημεια και το παραμικρο λαθος θα παρεις τα φετ στο χερι...καλη επιτυχια

----------


## elektronio

> elto180-2.jpg
> Μάρκο, ευχαριστώ για τις επισημάνσεις και σου παραθέτω την πραγματική πλακέτα (πριν καεί).
> Unrouted δεν υπάρχουν πραγματικά και ο λόγος είναι ότι συνδέονται τα μεσαία ποδαράκια των FET όλα μαζί ανά ψήκτρα μέσω ψήκτρας και χάλκινων
> δακτυλιδιών που ευτυχώς υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία.
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την ψήκτρα των διόδων ισχύος.
> Αν η επισήμανση αφορά τα Gates των Fet με τα track που είναι δίπλα δίπλα σαν χτένια, θα μπορούσαν να συνδεθούν με μεμονωμένα καλώδια ή καλωδιοταινία.
> Εννοείται ότι πριν βάλω τα FET στη θέση τους, θα πάρω οπτική ένδειξη των σημάτων με παλμογράφο για τυχόν ασυμμετρίες κλπ.
> Όπως και να 'χει δεκτές οι επισημάνσεις αλλά για την τμηματοποίηση σε module το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο να γίνει.



Αναφερόμουν στο σχέδιο που ανέβασες στο ίδιο ποστ (το άνοιξα στο eagle για να δω λεπτομέρειες)  αλλά βλέπω ότι δεν ίδιο με την φωτογραφία που ανέβασες.

----------


## misterno

Καλημέρα.
Για μένα είναι άθλος ότι κατόρθωσα και έφτιαξα μια πλακέτα χωρίς ασύνδετα σημεία. Η πυκνότητα των υλικών λόγω όγκου καθώς και το πάχος των χαλκοδιαδρόμων, είναι σοβαρός παράγοντας που έλαβα υπ 'όψη κατά την σχεδίαση της.
Προς το παρόν, τύπωσα την πλακέτα σε μια σελίδα Α3 για να έχω φυσικές διαστάσεις της πλακέτας και θα βάλω επάνω στο χαρτί τα εξαρτήματα για να βρω
τυχόν σημεία που "πονάνε".
Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------


## misterno

Καλησπέρα.
Ύστερα από μια πιο προσεκτική μελέτη και έρευνα, συμπλήρωσα το σχέδιο προσθέτοντας έναν ακόμα ηλεκτρολυτικό για να αντέχει το κύκλωμα
στα 180Α και 2 connectors για remote χειρισμό και έλεγχο.
Σας παραθέτω επίσης την αλλαγμένη πλακέτα.
Όσα εμφανίζονται ασύνδετα, θα τοποθετηθούν απ' ευθείας πάνω στην ψήκτρα και κολληθούν επι τόπου.
elto-2.jpg
EDIT:
IMAG0176.jpg
Εκτύπωσα την πλακέτα σε φυσικές διαστάσεις και μπήκαν τα εξαρτήματα δοκιμαστικά για να διαπιστωθεί αν υπάρχουν σχεδιαστικά θέματα με τους όγκους
κάποιων υλικών.
Από τις φωτογραφίες προκύπτει ότι τα υλικά κάθονται κανονικά στις θέσεις τους.
Δεν μένει πλέον παρά να γίνει και η πραγματική πλακέτα και να δούμε τις όποιες δυσκολίες προκύψουν.

----------

